# Virtualbox - XPCOM library lost



## Peter2121 (Nov 24, 2014)

Hello,

I'm trying to get working a new Java interface for Virtualbox - Hyperbox. This is a 100% Java, so it works well. I can control my Virtualbox using the Web Services interface. The problem is that another integration method - XPCOM - does not work. It needs a shared library libvboxjxpcom.so, normally (on Linux) installed together with other Virtualbox libraries. I cannot find this library on my FreeBSD server (v.10.0.3). I cannot see any build option for this library in Virtualbox port. It does not seem to be closed source, so I don't understand the reason this library is absent. Someone has an idea?

Peter


----------

